# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  تحميل Sudoku X 64 من العاب سودوكو الشهيرة

## SEHAS

تنزيل Sudoku X 64 من العاب سودوكو الشهيرة! 
       تحميل لعبة سودوكوSudoku X 64






 لعبة سودوكو هي لعبة  فكرية مسلية ومنشطة للذهن تقوم على ترتيب الأرقام ضمن جدول بقواعد معينة . في كل مربع كبير تسعة مربعات صغيرة يجب ان تكون فيها كل الارقام دون تكرار!



صور اللعبة من علي جهازي 













[IMG]http://img94.**************/img94/8563/24nnpfn.gif[/IMG]


     تحميل لعبة سودوكو
Sudoku X 64download free

----------

